# Font Management for 9/X



## Vard (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello all...

I am looking for suggestions for a good Font Management program that will be useful for both OS X and OS 9 (as I still use PageMaker).  Any suggestions would be great.


Thanks a bunch,
Eddie


----------



## cabbage (Apr 28, 2003)

Extensis Suitcase


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah, while not quite as good as ATM Deluxe was in OS 9, Extensis Suitcase 10.2 is the best product at the moment in OS X...

FontAgent Pro, while promising, is extremely buggy and crashes quite a bit...

I've not had any experience with FontReseve, but I believe they have a downloadable demo, so you might want to give it a go...

Sure hope Extensis is busy retooling the next version of Suitcase... 10.2 is getting kind of old now...


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 30, 2003)

Yea ATM Deluxe in 9 is the best, i did use Suitcase in X, but it was causing too  many problems, Font Reserve is so much better.


----------



## Vard (Apr 30, 2003)

This is exactly what I thought might happen.  Don't get me wrong...thank you all that have replies.  But I kinda figured it would come down to a shoot out between Suitcase and Font Reserve.  Still trying to decide.

But, thanks again to all who replied.

Later,
Eddie


----------



## Lazzo (May 1, 2003)

There's only ever two contenders in this field.

I find it odd that there are so many individuals and small developers making shareware apps for calenders, PIMs, calculators, word processing and shedloads of other stuff, but nobody wants to tackle font management!

I guess ES and FR must be hard acts to follow.


----------



## JeffCGD (May 6, 2003)

Suitcase 10.2 is the best solution I have found so far for our studio. Be cautious about installing the 10.2.1 upgrade though, I I have found that it doesn't support multiple users as it should. It will only run when the user is logged as in admin, and will crash when the user is logged in under any other account.


----------



## Urbansory (May 8, 2003)

Suitcase gave me so many problems. I remember when it could find a font, i would select "OK" and it would display window after window every 15 seconds, i had to logout and log back in to get it to stop. I got sick of that, and under Jag, it was a joke, so i switched to Font Reserve. Took me a while to get use to it, but it's my favorite now.


----------



## toast (May 8, 2003)

Suitcase has the reputation to be buggy and complicated, as well as slow, while Font Reserve is none of those.

I personnally use ATM all the way.


----------



## gastroboy (Jun 1, 2003)

Suitcase 10 constantly loses fonts stored on a second hard drive and has other glitches.

Font Reserve was slow and had an obtuse interface when i tried it in OS9 so I am not in a hurry to give it another try in OSX. Anyone with a contrary experience? Amazing what people like though, Font Juggler is an example in point. dreadful program and yet some people swore by it.

Is there anyone actually doing DTP in OSX now that Apple has decided DTPers are no longer interesting as clients?


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 1, 2003)

Font Reserve is the one I use. Although slow to launch, 5 seconds on my Mac, it works very well. 

Some users don't like the way it copies fonts into its own 'vault', and it has lots of features that I can't really find a use for, such as the Foundry and Specimen business.

Font menus in most open progs (including QuarkXpress) update automatically except for Photoshop and Illustrator can be difficult that way.

DTP is my business - mags, brochures, ads. Classic doesn't crash anywhere near as often as OS9 used to, so in spite of any niggling problems DTPing in X I think I actually get more done overall.


----------



## new_roti (Jun 11, 2003)

hi 
i use fontreserve. after the last update its working great on my machine. ok it doesent look like atm but its working.
suitcase was too slow on my machine and the "automatic font activating"- plug ing doesent work well. 

try it!


----------

